# ?? CCO in or near Asheville, NC ??



## shadowaddict (Jun 6, 2009)

Is there a CCO in or near Asheville, NC? I'll be near there next week.


----------



## makeuplover7239 (Jun 8, 2009)

The closest one maybe in either Charlotte, or the one near Durham. On the TN border, it is Sevierville, which is approx 2 hrs away


----------



## jen77 (Jun 9, 2009)

I live just right outside of Asheville, and the closest ones are Gaffney SC and Pigeon Forge[Sevierville] TN, then Charlotte.

I would reccommend the one in Gaffney it has a MUCH better selection.


----------

